# FR: I don't know what to write



## CerveauDePierre

Greetings!

If I wanted to write "I don't know what to write" which sentence would be correct and why?

• Je ne sais pas ce dont écrire.
• Je ne sais pas ce qui écrire.
• Je ne sais pas quoi écrire.
• Je ne sais pas de quoi écrire.

Thanks.


----------



## olivier68

On dit :

- écrire quelque chose (complément direct)
- écrire sur quelque chose (complément indirect)

On dira donc :

- je ne sais pas quoi écrire (= je ne sais qu'écrire... mais l'équivalence est un peu ambiguë ici)
- je ne sais pas sur quoi écrire

On dira donc :

- I don't know what to write
- I dont't know what to write on

Mais il peut y avoir des formulations anglo-saxonnes plus idiomatiques.


----------



## CerveauDePierre

Thanks for your response.

Why isn't it "Je ne sais pas ce qui écrire?" 
I thought it was necessary to use a preposition with quoi.


----------



## olivier68

You have no preposition in your example: "Je ne sais pas ce qui écrire?"

A preposition, often, is governed by a verb. Such in the following example:

I forgot the case : "écrire à" (to write to")

Can you precise your last question with examples?


----------



## CerveauDePierre

For example:
"De quoi parlez-vous?"

I thought, to use "quoi" in a question, one must have a preposition; it couldn't be "Quoi parlez-vous?" right?
Is using "quoi" not in a question different? By that I mean is it not necessary to use a preposition with it?

If you can't understand what I'm saying here, I'll try to make it clear in my broken French (sorry in advance):
Par exemple:
"De quoi parlez-vous?"

Je pensais, pour utiliser "quoi" dans une question, il faut avoir une préposition; ça ne pouvait pas être "Quoi parlez-vous?" correct?

Est-ce que l'utilisation de "quoi" différente quand
ce n'est pas dans une question? Je veux dire est-ce qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'utiliser une préposition avec "quoi"?


----------



## olivier68

Ah !!!!!

No, no, no !

Ce n'est pas "quoi" qui régit la préposition. C'est le verbe.

On dit : "parler *de* quelque chose".
On peut dire : "Vous parlez *de* quoi ?" (mais on dira mieux : "*de* quoi parlez-vous ?"

C'est le verbe qui impose sa préposition, pas son complément.

There are no relashionship between "quoi" and any preposition.

Verbs, usually, can impose a preposition, not the complement.

You have to learn French verbs as English verbs are taught: the verb, its conjugation, and the formulation of its complements,
direct (without preposition) or indirect (with preposition). The meaning can be different.


----------



## CerveauDePierre

Appreciate your reply. So I now feel as though I'm on the verge of a major breakthrough - quoi can be used independently in sentences. But the question remains, why isn't "Je ne sais pas ce qui écrire" correct?


----------



## olivier68

Parce que "qui" est le pronom nominatif/sujet.
En tant que complément d'objet direct, c'est "quoi", qui s'impose ici.


----------



## CerveauDePierre

Oh! 
That makes sense. 

The way I was taught, I was under the impression that "ce qui" and "ce que" had the same meaning, and that one would just use "ce que" before a pronoun and "ce qui" before a verb. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## olivier68

Oh, no ! It's rather rigourous, but more subtile !

"ce qui" and "ce que": this is different.
Usually, "ce qui" can be a subject : "As-tu vu ce qui s'est passé ?
Usually "ce que/ce quoi" can be an object : "As-tu vu ce que j'ai vu ?" / "Penses-tu à quoi je pense"


----------



## CerveauDePierre

Hmm...

So, if I were to say "Je sais ce qui écrire," it implies that I am actually writing the word "what," with horribly incorrect grammar, of course?


----------



## olivier68

You can't write (nor say), in French; "Je sais ce qui écrire". It would be an horribly incorrect grammar !!!!

Don't write, don't say this !


----------



## CerveauDePierre

Haha

Mille mercis!


----------



## Mérovée

Grevisse (_Le Bon Usage, _11e édition revue, 1980) has quite a lot to say about _quoi _as an interrogative pronoun in sentences like the one under discussion:

_§1258 b) Dans l'interrogation indirecte, [quoi] peut être :_​
_1º Objet direct, surtout dans la langue familière, principalement après le verbe savoir pris négativement devant un infinitif, ou encore dans l'expression toute faite je ne sais quoi : Elle ne sait plus QUOI inventer (A. GIDE, Les Faux-Monnayeurs, p. 156).  --  Je ne savais plus QUOI dire (J. KESSEL, Le Lion, p. 108).  --  Je n'étais jamais embarrassé pour savoir QUOI donner à mon fils (J.-L. VAUDOYER, Laure et Laurence, p. 214).  --  2º Attribut : Il ne sait QUOI devenir ;  --  3º Objet indirect : Savez-vous à QUOI cela nuirait ?  --  4º Complément prépositionnel : Dites-moi DE QUOI vous avez à vous plaindre. J'ignore SUR QUOI il se fonde. Je me demande CONTRE QUOI cet homme s'emporte avec tant de violence. Il ne sait PAR QUOI commencer.  --  Dites-moi EN QUOI je puis vous servir. (AC.)._​
In addition, in note 58 to §1255 b), which notes that _que _can be used as an attribute or complement of the verb after _avoir, savoir, _and _pouvoir, _and sometimes _chercher, se demander, _etc.,_ when _used negatively and followed by an infinitive, as in the expression _Je ne sais que devenir,_ Grevisse also says :

_Dans l'usage ordinaire et même dans la langue littéraire, que, ainsi employé, le cède de plus en plus à quoi, qui est plus étoffé, plus expressif : Ne sachant QUOI faire (A. GIDE, Journal 1942-1949, p. 75).  --  Je n'aurais pas su QUOI répondre (H. BOSCO, L'Âne Culotte, p. 124).  --  D'ailleurs que, dans certains cas, peut être équivoque ; par exemple : Il ne sait que chercher peut signifier : 1º il ne sait quelle chose chercher ; 2º il ne sait rien faire d'autre que chercher.  --  Pour G. Gougenheim (Études de gramm. et de vocabul. franç., pp. 124-29), le principe de différenciation entre que et quoi devant l'infinitif est la structure phonétique de l'expression ; que s'explique par l'attitude psychologique, et quoi par l'idée de la réalisation concrète.  "Un homme qui se trouve dans une situation difficile exprimera son embarras en disant Je ne sais QUE faire ; un enfant qui s'ennui dira Je ne sais pas QUOI faire."_​


----------



## CerveauDePierre

That's interesting...

Could one say "Je sais quoi écrire" or must it be in the negative in order to use "quoi?"


----------



## Bezoard

_"Je sais quoi écrire" _is perfectly correct, although some people would prefer something like _"je sais ce que je dois/vais écrire"._


----------



## Maître Capello

Note that _Je ne sais pas *qu'*écrire_ is just a slightly more formal version of _Je ne sais pas *quoi* écrire_, but it may be easier to understand the grammar.

See also:
FR: que / qui - pronoms relatifs
FR: ce qui / ce que / ce dont
FR: quoi/que dire à propos de
FR: what - que / quel / quoi
FR: je ne sais que/quoi dire


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Note that _Je ne sais pas *qu'*écrire_ is just a slightly more formal version of _Je ne sais pas *quoi* écrire_, but it may be easier to understand the grammar.


To me, _Je ne sais pas *qu'*écrire _is ambiguous because it could mean_ Je ne sais pas seulement écrire, je sais aussi autre chose qu'écrire._
And if we use, without "pas", _je ne sais qu'écrire,_ it is ambiguous again as it could mean _je sais seulement écrire, je ne sais rien d'autre.
_
In any case, the use of "que" instead of "quoi" does work in an affirmative sentence :
_Je sais quoi écrire_ cannot be turned to _Je sais qu'écrire._


----------



## Mérovée

As Grevisse says, it's used _principalement _with the negative. and _surtout dans la langue familière.  _So you could well say :
_Je sais quoi écrire._​
but this would be in a very familiar register and appears much less than the same sentence in the negative ... it's something that Céline might write, for example, though.  More 'properly' one would say :

_Je sais ce qu'il faut écrire._​or :
_Je sais ce que je dois écrire._​or
_Je sais ce que je pourrais écrire._​etc.


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, you added modal verbs, which change the nuance of the sentence, just like _I (don't) know what I *must/should/could* write_ have a slightly different meaning from the original _I (don't) know what to write_.

In a nutshell, to say, _I don't know what to write_, the standard-register version is _Je ne sais pas *quoi* écrire_ and the formal version _Je ne sais pas *qu'*écrire_ (or _Je ne sais *qu'*écrire_). To address Bezoard's concern about a possible ambiguity, the context will resolve it. The ambiguity arises only in a stand-alone sentence.


----------



## CerveauDePierre

I did ask one of my French teachers about this and she said she'd never seen "Je ne sais pas qu'écrire," rather the examples that Mérovée gave; introducing a modal verb. Is that formal form rarely used, like in some obscure literature, for example?


----------



## Maître Capello

That phrase is certainly formal, but it is definitely not old-fashioned, rare, obscure or the like. It is indeed even something I could say, not just write.

Is your French teacher a French native?


----------



## Bezoard

I would certainly not say nor write "je ne sais pas qu'écrire" which looks terribly awkward to me. It is remarkable that, apparently, you will find hardly any example of this sentence in books (just 1 in fact, in Google Livres while I find 563 examples for "je ne sais pas quoi écrire").
On the other hand, I could write and say "je ne sais qu'écrire", just as many other people do : Google Livres seems to find roughly the same number of hits for "je ne sais qu'écrire" et "je ne sais quoi écrire" (around 330 in both cases).


----------



## Maître Capello

You may be right about the frequency if you restrict the search to _écrire_, but more generally, it seems like the phrase _je ne sais pas *quoi*_ became much more common than _je ne sais pas *que*_ in the middle of the 20th century.


----------



## Bezoard

It seems clear that "je ne sais pas quoi + infinitif" is always more frequent nowadays than "je ne sais pas que + infinitif" and this is a recent phenomenon, probably due to the ambiguity mentioned in a previous message.
The Ngram graph shows that the gap widens between the two constructions, and in fact, the gap should be even more because the results for "je ne sais pas que" do count some irrelevant constructions as "je ne sais pas que + complétive".
In any case, I believe that the rarity of the construction with "écrire" is probably also due to the "élision" "qu'écrire" which appears awkward. The construction is better preserved with verbs such as "faire" or "dire", although, again, there is clearly a preference for the construction with "quoi" :
Google Ngram Viewer
Sometimes, one can feel a slight nuance between the two constructions, although I am not sure everybody feels the same. _Je ne sais pas quoi dire/Je ne sais pas que dire _: I would say that the first is more about the words themselves and the second about the contents.

See also
FR: (ne pas savoir) que/quoi faire


----------



## janpol

Que pourrais-je bien lui écrire ? Je n'en sais pas un traître mot.


----------

